# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الطب والصحة بين الحاضر والماضي

## سماح ابو سيف

ثمة حقيقة فيما يخص دراسات الطب والصحة بين الحاضر والماضي.. وهي ان طلبة الطب الحاليين لا شك يستفيدون من التقنية الحديثة ووسائل التعليم المساعدة في دراسة الطب.. التي تطورت بشكل مذهل بحيث أصبحت دراسة الطب أسهل وأمتع مما مضى.. وفي زماننا كانت دراسة الطب تحتاج إلى مجهود أكبر من المذاكرة والحفظ.. مع قلة في الوسائل المساعدة والتوضيحية .. فوسيلتنا التعليمية آنذاك تكاد تنحصر في تشريح ضفادع حية في المعامل أو المختبرات أو تشريح الإنسان نفسه ميتاً في مشرحة مخيفة تحوي عشرات الجثث .. وبعدها التدرب وفحص الانسان مريضا في غرف وعنابر المستشفى وكل ، الجامعي( في كلية الطب ) أو التعليمي والتطبيق العملي على كل مريض بما تعلمناه في المشرحة ..
وصاحب هذا التطور (الحالي) تطور آخر في وسائل التشخيص وطرائق العلاج، ومع مرور الأيام يفقد الطبيب مهارات كان يحرص على تنميتها.. فالأجهزة والاختراعات تحل شيئاً فشيئاً محل تلك المهارات أو (سكيلز) ولا بد أنكم تتذكرون الاختراع الذي حصل قبل سنة أو تزيد لكبسولة صغيرة (التي تحوي كاميرا) يبتلعها المريض عندما يُراد عمل منظار لمعدته وجهازه الهضمي .. فترسل صوراً لكمبيوتر صغير يحمله الدكتور الفاحص أو المعالج، وبعد إرسال الصور المطلوبة وفحصها، وتشخيص الحالة إن كانت قُرحة في المعدة، أو ورما خبيثا ونحو ذلك.. تتحطم تلك الكبسولة وتخرج مع الفضلات ..
والتطور والتغيير في مجال  الطب والصحة شمل أشياء كثيرة.. فالإبرة أو الحقنة التي كانت تتعرض للنار عشرات المرات (لتعقيمها) أُستبدلت بإبرة ذات استخدام واحد وترمى بعد ذلك (ديسبوسبل) ومن الذاكرة تذكرت الممرضة زبيدة والممرض الألوسي في مستوصف الفوطة الذي كان يأتي على دباب وهو يحمل الحقن أو الإبر و(دافور) أي بوتوقاز صغير لزوم التعقيم.. وكل حقنة بدأها الصدأ (لكثرة ما تتعرض له من نار لتعقيمها) قبل حقنها في عضل المرضى، وقبل عدة أيام كنت مع زميل نتحدث عن التطور الذي حدث في الطب ووسائله وانتشار الأدوات ذات الاستعمال الواحد فقط (ديسبوسبل) كالقفازات والإبر (الحقن الوريدية والعضلية) فغرف العمليات وغرف وعنابر المرضى يكاد كل شيء فيها يكون (ديسبوسبل ).
وقد يأتي يوم يُستعمل فيه الطبيب أيضاً لمرة واحدة فقط (ديسبوسبل) كما قال زميلي جاداً أو مازحا ومتهكما، فلا تستغرب عزيزي القارئ (فكل شيء جايز ) وإلى سوانح قادمة بإذن الله .

----------


## محمد العزام

دائما العلم في تطور سواء كان في الطب او بغيره من المجالات 
قد يكون هذا التطور مفيدا في مجالات وفي مجالات اخرى لانحصد منه سوى الندامه 

فمهمها سمعنا من تطور في العلم فلا يجب ان نستغرب 

مشكورة على ماقدمتي

----------

